# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto Cigar Review - Good smoke, but didn't wow me



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Beautiful wrapper: small veins and tight seams. The ash was mid grey on the outer surface, white in the middle. The burn was quite wobbly, requirin...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto Cigar Review - Good smoke, but didn't wow me


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I felt the same way about it. It is so highly rated and everyone seems to love it. I thought it fell short of the reviews. I may have to try another couple of sticks to make sure. Thanks for the review Jon.


----------

